# Travel Talk > Travel News >  Why Android is a Preferred Platform for On-demand App Development

## sonalmehta

According to Statista the number of Android app users is increasing every day with great speed as many new innovations are taking place.

----------


## Marny4

Hi! It's very interesting

----------


## kanejoyce

So great, hope can see more your post

----------


## ermawinter

As Android offers the best results to both customers and developers, it can be a great choice for mobile app needs. To own an enticing app, it would be better if businesses to consider a Hire Android app developers.

----------


## mildr

Android OS is available on devices from numerous brands and types, developing Android apps means developing for a greater market. Android devices tend to be more affordable than iPhones, so over the past 5 years, Android managed to steadily retain a global market share of 70-80%. This means that an android developer can develop apps for over 2.5 billion monthly active users.

----------


## Noget

I'd add a guide on hiring android app developers - https://www.cleveroad.com/blog/hire-...ultimate-guide

----------


## ermawinter

What's more, on-demand app development offers the following benefits for your business.
. Scalability
. Easily accessible booking
. Flexible offers
. Customer service improvement
. User activity analytics
. Revenue gross
. Developing your online presence
As Android offers the best results to both customers and developers, it can be a great choice for mobile app needs. To own an enticing app, it would be better if businesses to consider a Android app development company.

----------


## dwarak17

Did you know how does netflix make money and how much amount they generate each financial year by using its applications and business strategies check out the overview about the Netflix

----------

